# Rider cancels rating



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

Can a rider rate me if he cancels the trip???


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Think it depends on whether the trip has begun


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Pax are not prompted to rate you if they cancel after starting trip. They can however submit a rating change after the fact. 
I had a lady(*****) that I knew she was gonna rate a 1 star so, when she got out I said: btw I suggest you cancel the ride since you were obviously unhappy and she did. 
Later on my dashboard I was having a 3 week string of 5 stars which yes I lost.


----------



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

I meant if you are on your way to pick a pax up and they cancel. Do they get to rate you??


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

robertc21 said:


> I meant if you are on your way to pick a pax up and they cancel. Do they get to rate you??


No.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

robertc21 said:


> I meant if you are on your way to pick a pax up and they cancel. Do they get to rate you??


NO

NO rating unless the DRIVER starts the ride. EVER


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

ONLY completed trips receive ratings, NOT canceled trips.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> View attachment 10051
> 
> 
> ONLY completed trips receive ratings, NOT canceled trips.


NO


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

haji said:


> NO


No what?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

*Canceled trips. *Riders are not allowed to provide a rating on canceled trips.


----------

